# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  Какими нас видят автомеханики.

## Irina

*КАКИМИ НАС ВИДЯТ АВТОМЕХАНИКИ*

Автомехаников у нас принято ругать чуть ли не чаще, чем правительство. Даже сантехникам, ей-богу, достается меньше. Послушаешь собравшихся выпить автолюбителей, или почитаешь автомобильные форумы - ужас берет, чесслово. Ну прям монстры эти механики - косорукие, жадные, некомпетентные, хамоватые... А еще - пьют, ругаются матом, да и неопрятныекакие-то. Тьфу. Как их земля-то носит?
А между тем, мало кто задумывается, как с точки зрения механика выглядит клиент...


*1. Гламурное кисо.*


Если вы думаете, что блондинки ездят исключительно на дэуматизах, киапикантах и шевролеспарках, то фиг вы угадали. Гламурное кисо вполне может подъехать на «девятке», джипе «широкий» или двадцатилетнем БМВ, держащемся исключительно на немецкой обязательности. Тем не менее, несмотря на разнообразие марок, все эти автомобили страдают одной и той же неисправностью: «Ой, унее там что-то бумкнуло...»
На механиков гламурное кисо смотрит сподозрительной брезгливостью - какие-то они, знаете ли не такие... Не с обложки дамского журнала, короче. Блондинки ожидают увидеть в автосервисе непременно прекрасного мачо, который, поигрывая мускулами, приобнимет ее за талию и развлечет несложной эмоциональной беседой (О!Я! Я! Даст из фантастиш!), пока машина сама как-нибудь починится. В общем, о работе механика они судят, похоже, по немецкой порнографии. Разочарование от этакого небритого мурла со следами масла на физиономии и облаченного в замасленный комбез бывает очень велико. Особенный облом происходит от того, что внимание этой рожи привлекает вовсе не ее макияж, а подвеска ее машины. И потому на вопросы: «Что именно бумкнуло? Где? Когда? На какой скорости?» - Блондинко только надувает губки, предоставляя механикам разбираться самостоятельно.
Машины гламурных кис чисты, благоуханны, полны кавайных няшечек, и осквернить их грязными лапами механика сродни кощунству. Однако под капотом обычно страх господень - масла осталось на кончике щупа (ой, а его надо менять?), шарниры клацают, резинки потрескались, шланги текут, провода искрят, колодки скребут железом по железу... Если даже до кисы доходит, что с машиной что-то не так, то это, как правило, уже предсмертные судороги умучанного механизма. Поэтому, когда механики, загибая пальцы на всех имеющихся руках - своих и соседских, - составляют блондинке смету по замене всего, то она, попискивая в ужасе, бежит писать в дамский форум о жутких немытых жадных хамах, которые посмели требовать с нее каких-то пошлых денег.
Как правило, ситуация разрешается визитом в сервис кисодержателя - мужа или иного какого бойфренда, - которому механики, облегчено вздохнув, демонстрируют, до чего довела автомобиль его блондинка. Если кисодержатель вменяем, то ситуация разрешается ко всеобщему удовольствию. Если нет - процесс повторяется в другом сервисе.




*2. Знаток.*


Знаток виден сразу - он решителен и умудрен. Он открывает дверь с пинка, осматривается неодобрительно, кривится, посмотрев на марку инструмента, скептически оценивает глубину ямы... Потом взгляд его падаетна механиков и губы собираются куриной гузкой - опять криворукие алкаши, несомненно! Знаток как-то раз в детстве подавал ключи, когда его папа менял шаровую опору в своей копейке, и поэтому считает себя специалистом по авторемонту. Он, безусловно, сделал бы все сам - в три раз быстрее и лучше, чем эти дауны, - но он слишком занятой человек для этого. Денег на фирменный дилерский сервис ему жалко, поэтому приходится снисходить до этих уродов. По какой-тонеобъяснимой причине, такие персонажи очень любят обращение «командир».
- Так, командир! У меня тут опора постукивает (все стуки в подвеске он относит к «опорам» - не зная названия иных деталей), что будет стоить поменять? Только в темпе, у меня времени мало!
Что бы механик ни сказал ему в ответ, Знаток уверен - его пытаются развести. Его почему-то все и всегда пытаются развести, но он не задумывается о причинах - и так все ясно. Ведь вокруг косорукие некомпетентные уроды, и только он Дартаньян.
- Как не опора? Причем тут стойка? Сколько-сколько? И комплект стоек? И до вечера? Слышь, командир, ты меня тут не разводи - я знаю что к чему и что почем!
Если это первый сервис, в который обратился Знаток, то он гордо хлопнет дверью и удалится. Возможно, потом он вернется - когда в других сервисах ему скажут то же самое, но дороже. Если этот сервис далеко не первый, то он начнет торговаться, и, возможно, снисходительно согласится.
Из автомобильных форумов он твердо уяснил, что стойки плаза - дубовое дерьмо, боге - мягкое дерьмо, бильштайн - пафосное дорогое дерьмо,делфи - польское дерьмо, а настоящие пацаны ставят только японскую каябу (всякое сходство с реальными торговыми марками случайно). И он, конечно, знает единственную в городе точку, где эти стойки не поддельные и по правильной цене. Знаток уезжает, и возвращается через час с левыми турецкими амортизаторами от другой модели. Убедить его в том, что это именно так, стоит больших нервов.
Знаток обожает присутствовать при ремонте, заглядывая в яму и давая идиотские советы. Это позволяет ему с чистой совестью высказаться на форуме о криворуких уродах, которые без его указаний и колесо бы не сняли.
Примечание:
В нашем сервисе висел плакат следующего содержания:
Ремонт в присутствии клиента: +50% от прайса.
Ремонт с советами клиента: +100% от прайса.
Очень рекомендую.


*3. Деловой.*


Деловой ни черта не понимает в технике и не скрывает этого. Он ни за что не будет терять время в сервисе - ему некогда. Он кинет с порога ключи и визитку с номером мобильника: «Так, пацаны! (У него все «пацаны», даже люди вдвое его старше) Чёт тачка хреново разгоняться стала! Выясните - позвоните чего купить, я привезу».И исчезает по своим деловым делам. Для Делового страшнее всего - оказаться вдруг Лохом. Поэтому у него должно быть все самое крутое, в фирменной упаковке с логотипом бренда, даже если то же самое без логотипа вдвое дешевле. Деловой требует подробного описания неисправности, но никогда его не выслушивает, перебивая вопросом: «Чё стоит? - Делаем!» Если неисправность серьезная, требующая времени и большого объема работ, Деловой обычно говорит:«Подшаманьте, чтоб ехала, я ее завтра продам...»
В целом, Деловой - хороший клиент, хотя бы потому, что не пишет в форумы и не читает их. Однако, если ему покажется, что его «разводят как лоха» - ждите неприятностей. Любая поломка, произошедшая в течении месяца после ремонта - неважно, связана ли она с вашей работой, - будет отнесена на ваш счет, и Деловой приедет «разбираться», причем не один.


*4. Тюнингатор.
*

Среднестатистический Тюнингатор - прыщавый молодой человек лет 18, которому папа отдал старую «шестерку». Ему очень хочется любви на разложенных сидениях, но девицы почему-то не спешат запрыгивать в его рыдван. Тюнингатор одержим мыслью, что врожденное несовершенство автомобиля можно замаскировать так, что девушки спутают его «шаху» с «бугатти» последней модели. Желтые брызговики, блестящие китайские зеркала, чехлы из меха чебурашки, руль диаметром с глушитель и глушитель калибром с руль он обычно устанавливает сам. Однако пацаны со стритрейсерского форума объясняют ему, что это уже некруто и вообще «колхоз». С этого же форума он узнает слова «наддув», «закись» и «нулевик»...
Обычно Тюнингатор сваливается на сервис чисто случайно - как правило, у него гараж рядом. Вломившись в разгар работы - этак запросто, по-соседски, он начинает сверлить мозг.
- Слышь, Иваныч. А можно на шаху наддув вкорячить?
- Все можно - честно отвечает механик,продолжая крутить гайки, - были бы деньги.
- Слышь, Иваныч, мне тут пацаны обещали по дешману турбу от бэхи подогнать... Встанет, как думаешь?
- Как ставить... - туманно отвечает занятый механик.
- Слышь, Иваныч, а твои ребята могут сделать?
- Мои ребята все могут! - гордо отвечает механик.
- А что стоить будет?
Механик на секунду останавливается, производит мысленный подсчет и называет сумму. Тюнингатор, осознав, что это примерно в двадцать раз дороже, чем его шаха со всеми чехлами и синими лампочками, отваливает потрясенный. Денег у него нет, не было и не будет никогда.
Ждите его визита примерно через неделю, с вопросами про закись. Зато менять сцепление и крестовины, убив их в любительских дрэг-заездах, он придет именно к вам, да еще и приведет за собой десяток таких же юных «гонщегов».
Тюнингатор безвреден, безденежен, служит основой для анекдотов и его можно иногда сгонять за пивом.


*5. Крестьянин.*


Крестьянин - патриот отечественного автопрома, причем почитает подозрительным новшеством даже «восьмерку». Типичнейший автомобиль Крестьянина - ржавая, пропахшая навозом «двойка» с фаркопом и багажником во всю крышу. Продвинутый, или живущий далеко от асфальта Крестьянин ездит на «Ниве». Шаровые Крестьянин меняет сам, крестовины ему меняет Вася с МТС за пузырь, а масло он не меняет никогда, доливая тракторное по мере угара. В сервис Крестьянин обращается, когда автомобиль встал окончательно. Как правило, его притаскивает на буксире другой Крестьянин. Представленный к диагностике механизм представляет собой кусок спекшегося чернозема с вкраплениями ржавчины и для осмотратребует лопаты. Подвеска скрыта наслоениями глины, мотор - маслогрязевой шубой, салон - отходами сельского хозяйства. Назвать техническое состояние автомобиля ужасающим - сильно ему польстить. Рациональным решением было бы указать Крестьянину путь к ближайшей свалке, но его это категорически не устраивает. Он на этой машине тридцать лет картошку в район возил, и уверен, что может проделывать это еще тридцать лет: «Вы, ребята, ее чуть-чуть подшаманьте, а я уж в долгу не останусь!». К машине Крестьянин относится, как к любимой лошади, - кормит скудно, работать заставляет до упаду, но бросить не может. Денег у Крестьянина, как ни странно, хватило бы и на новую, но природная прижимистость заставляет экономить даже на ремонте старой. Замену колодок, шлангов, резинок и прочего он почитает городской блажью - пока машина способна передвигаться без привлечения гужевой тяги, она считается исправной. Крестьянин очень любит выпрашивать детали б/у (мол, городские выбросили, а нам, небось, сойдет) и норовит расплатиться салом и самогонкой.

----------


## Irina

*6. Гость с Кавказа.*


Горячий южный парень чинит машину водном случае - перед продажей. Машина Гостя - старая «копейка» или«шестерка», но на шикарных литых дисках, стоящих в два раза дороже всего остального, наглухо тонирована и вусмерть убита. Начинает Гость с Кавказа с того, что пытается впарить эту машину тебе:
- Э, дарагой, слюшай, хороший машина, да! Дэд мандарын возил, отец мандарын возил, я манадрын возил - купи, ты возить будэшь! Недорого, слюшай, да! - и называет цену, относящуюся к реальности, как горы Кавказа к побережью Сочи.
Поняв, что механик не повелся, нималоне огорчается, и просит:
- Продать хачу, слюшай. Дарагой, сделай так, чтобы выглядел хорошо, да? Матор дымит? А, ты же знаешь - масло-шмасло, присатка всякий есть - налей, чтобы неделя не дымил! Какой дырка в кузов? Зачем сварка, зачем крыло замена? Залепи-закрась, харашо будет!
Торгуется Гость с Кавказа зверски, и даже договоренную сумму норовит не заплатить полностью, придираясь, что:«Машина совсем нэ как новый! Как я такой машина прадават буду?». Зато вином и чачей поит обильно и бесплатно, развлекая механиков витиеватыми тостами.


*7. Хитрый Мужичок.
*

Хитрый Мужичок - автолюбитель старой закалки. Свою машину он чинит, преимущественно, сам. И если уж его занесло в сервис - жди подвоха. Как правило, такой визит означает, что он сорвал резьбу на самой недоступной шпильке, или наткнулся на намертво приржавевший болт, или обнаружил в процессе ремонта что-то столь же заморочено-трудоемкое, с чем сам не может справиться. И вы думаете, он так и скажет механику? Ну, тогда он не был бы Хитрым Мужичком, правда? Он прекрасно понимает, что эту фигню не одолеть без сварки-болгарки-дрели, плюс полной разборки всего вокруг, и решает свалить этот геморрой на кого-то еще.
Хитрый Мужичок умело прикидывается чайником. Он приезжает в сервис с элементарной, вроде бы, и вполне стандартной операцией, навроде замены сайлентблоков, и отнюдь не спешит ставить в известность, что закладная гайка провернулась в кузове -это превращает банальный ремонт в головоломную задачу. Он эту гайку еще и грязью прибросает, чтобы не было следов откручивания. Главный его прием - договориться о цене ремонта ДО осмотра машины.
- Ну, мужики, чего у вас стоит резиночки поменять?
Если вы не распознали Хитрого Мужичка сразу и называете стандартную цену - вы попали. То, что вы потратите на работу полный день, сражаясь с этой чертовой гайкой, его совершенно не волнует - цена была названа. А гайку вы, небось, сами и свернули, уроды криворукие! Он еще и поторгуется постфактум по этому поводу.
Очень, очень неприятный клиент, этот Хитрый Мужичок. К счастью, одноразовый - в следующий раз он поедет с сорванным болтом в другой сервис.

* 8. Браток.
*

Браток сам под капот не заглянет - растопыренные пальцы мешают. Объяснить, что случилось, для него тоже проблема - словарный запас ограничен:
- Слышь, брателло, там у меня чего-то тово, ну, этово... Херня, короче, какая-то. Я ее тудыть, а оно хрен там. Типа глянь, как там чо...
Браток, как ни странно, клиент уважительный - слова«дифференциал», «контроллер впрыска» и «лямбда-зонд» вызывают у него почтительный ступор. Разговаривать с ним надо вежливо, и, набравшись терпения, объяснить суть поломки в доступных терминах:
- Видишь, братан, вот эту круглую железную фигню? Она должна вот эту раскоряку этак вот проворачивать. А она - погляди, - вот тут не доходит, а вот тут погнулась. Нужно, короче, эту ерундовину поменять на другую фиговину, ну и, заодно, еще эту штучку подкупить, чтобы два раза не лазить...
В этом случае Браток пальцы не гнет, не быдлит, а, проникшись, спрашивает только, сколько эта фигня стоит и никогда не торгуется. Если ремонт не занимает много времени, Браток скромно садится на корточки и курит, не заглядывая в яму, и не мешая разговорами. Это поразительное умение часами сидеть на корточках, молчать и ровно ничего не делать, с полным отсутствием мыслей на челе - удивительный братковский талант, недоступный иным категориям населения. После расчета, браток непременно предложит тебе по дешевке пару-тройку краденых машин. Ну, чисто, в благодарность. Отказываться надо очень аккуратно, чтобы не дай бог не обидеть щедрого человека.


*9. Государев Человек.*


Государев Человек - это милиционер, гаишник, работник налоговой, сотрудник прокураторы - в общем, деятель госорганов в невысоких чинах. (Высокие чины ездят на новых иномарках, и сервис им не нужен). Он проникнут чувством собственной значимости и приезжает с ощущением, что все ему должны.
Государев Человек привык добиваться всего угрозами и шантажом, и изменить этому поведению ему так же трудно, как свинье полететь. Поэтому в сервисе он раздираем внутренними противоречиями - с одной стороны ему очень хочется скомандовать: «Встать, лицом к стене, карманы вывернуть!», а с другой, он понимает, что придется тогда ездить на неисправной машине дальше. Соблазн припугнуть очень велик - мало у какого сервиса в порядке абсолютно все бумаги и разрешения, - но ремонт из под палки может выйти сильно боком... Этот когнитивный диссонанс вызывает иногда причудливые девиации поведения - с неожиданными переходами от преувеличенно ласковых, просительных интонаций, к начальственному рыку с топаньем ногами. Результат непредсказуем - иногда удается пробудить в нем остатки человеческого, и Государев Человек остается благодарным и постоянным клиентом, исключая твой сервис из привычной картины мира, где все ему должны. А иногда... В общем, самые настырные и твердолобые рискуют получит щепотку притирочного корундового порошка в моторное масло - поверьте, механик найдет способ тонко и с юмором выразить свое неудовольствие.


*10. Стальная мадам.*


Если бы Стальная Мадам была мужиком,то у нее были бы стальные яйца, хоть в подшипник их вставляй. Но, поскольку она, по какой-то ошибке природы не мужик, то стальные у нее только нервы и голос. При взгляде на нее сразу понимаешь, что дома у нее дети оправляются по команде, муж ходит строем сам с собой в ногу, а на работе есть специальный человек, подтирающий лужи за подчиненными в ее кабинете. Нет, то есть в душе она, может быть, белая и пушистая, но с виду - чистый бронепоезд «Страх и Ужас». В сервисе Стальная Мадам ведет себя соответственно:
- Та-а-ак, молодые люди... - от ее голоса ворота ангара на глазах покрываются инеем, - вы меня за кого принимаете? Вы мне что тут пишете? (В интонации слышен лязг ножниц по металлу). За блондинку меня держите?
С удивлением проглядываю счет на замену масла, фильтров, свечей и прочую легкую профилактику, не понимая, что вызвало истерику.
- Почему в счете четыре литра масла? Я что, по вашему, не знаю, что у моего Спарка объем двигателя один литр? Где остальные три литра?
Занавес...
Стальная Мадам для маленького сервиса нетипичный клиент. Она предпочитает официальные конторы, где можно вызвать менеджера по работе с клиентами и всласть на него наорать. На механиков же орать бесполезно - в малых сервисах работает специфический контингент. Это крепкие, рукастые, стрессоустойчивые мужики, на дух не переносящие любого начальства - иначе они бы не выбрали тернистый путь гаражного мастера. Сам факт их существования вызывает жуткое раздражение у Стальных Мадам, поэтому конфликт практически неизбежен. Наличие людей, которых нельзя уволить, разрушает их картину мира. Запаситесь терпением - прооравшись, Стальная Мадам заплатит по счету и уедет в свой привычный мир начальников и подчиненных, карьеры, зарплаты и служебных интриг. Помашите ей вслед ветошью, и радуйтесь, что вы не там.
И улыбайтесь, улыбайтесь ей - она от этого так смешно бесится...



*11. Клиент с форума.*


Клиент с форума (КсФ) возникает в вашей жизни в том случае, если вы имеете неосторожность в свободное отвращения гаек время пользоваться интернетом. В частности - отвечать на глупые вопросы в местном автофоруме.Занятие это неблагодарное, поскольку поставить диагноз по интернету практически невозможно - если бы вопрошающий мог четко и последовательно изложить симптомы неисправности (Какой стук? Глухой или звонкий? Откуда слышен? С какой частотой?), то он, скорее всего, обошелся бы и без ваших советов. Да и вообще, на всех форумах, почему-то, на одного вменяемого приходится десять придурков, которые пришли сюда постебаться, и ваши здравые рассуждениях тонут в их бугагаканьях. Поэтому, чаще всего, приходится, скрепя сердце, писать: «Ну, приезжай, глянем, что у тебя там...»
КсФ мнется у ворот, тихонько стучит и,заглянув, смятенно оглядывает механиков, пытаясь опознать форумского знакомого по юзерпику. Наконец неуверенно спрашивает: «А могу я увидеть.. хм... Дока?» - спросить, как его зовут «в миру» он не догадался. Затем наступает закономерный шок, когда виртуальный образ пытается безуспешно наложиться на эту реальную бородатую рожу и с характерным звоном отваливается, как гайка с другой резьбой - он вас совсем не таким себе представлял! Он-то думал, что вы настоящий джыдай со светящейся монтировкой в руке, а тут, вон, комбинезон в масле, борода веником, и бандана на голове какая-то нелепая...
КсФ невесть с чего считает, что он вам почти родственник (на одном форуме тусуемся!) и на этом основании рассчитывает чуть ли не на бесплатное обслуживание. Ну, во всяком случае, на особое отношение и большие скидки. Очень обижается, когда понимает, что вы с трудом припоминаете, кто он такой. Вообще, клиентам чаще всего невдомек, что для механика он «тот, на десятке с шаровыми», или «тот, на опеле с клапанами и ремнем». Между тем, с клиентом механик разговаривает минут десять, а с машиной интимно общается несколько часов, а то и дней - так что ничего удивительного, или, тем паче, обидного в этом нет. Машина просто запоминается лучше...
А вообще, Клиент с Форума - хороший клиент. Вы поможете ему, он поможет вам - хороший отзыв на форуме принесет вам множество бонусов. И знаете, что удивительно - чем более отвязный сетевой хулиган к вам приедет, тем более тихим и вежливым он окажется. И, после личного знакомства, никогда больше не будет наезжать на вас в интернете - вы для него теперь не абстрактный никнейм, а вполне реальный человек-с-кувалдой...


*12. Сам Попробовал.
*

Сам Попробовал (СП) - бывший оптимист. Он был уверен, что машину чинить – плевейшее  дело. Ведь достаточно посмотреть в книжку - и крути себе гайки, дурное дело нехитрое. Правда, к вам он попадает в тот момент, когда избыточное доверие к печатному слову довело его до цугундера, и оптимизм несколько поиссяк. Сам Попробовал - это человек, приносящий вам коробку передач в мешке, в виде некомплектного набора шестеренок. Это его автомобиль притащат с заклинившим мотором, после самостийной замены вкладышей. Это полный комплект сорванных болтов, срезанных гаек, провернувшихся шпилек и полуснятых агрегатов. Впрочем, в отличие от Хитрого Мужичка, СП отнюдь не скрывает, что облажался - только вздыхает тяжко и смотрит жалобно:
- Я тут, ребята, попробовал сам, но...
(Самый колоритный СП приехал к нам за 40 км с разобранными рулевыми шарнирами - хотел поменять вкладыши, но не смог вставить распорные шайбы обратно, и, кое-как закрепив гайками, потихоньку потрюхал так... Недостающие детали он скоромно высыпал на верстак из кармана, вперемешку с мелочью и шелухой от семечек. Механики смотрели на этого камикадзе раскрывши рты, но бог бережет дураков...)
Сам Попробовал скромен и вежлив, но несколько навязчив. Он очень любит заглядывать через плечо и мучить вопросами: «А что? А как? А почему?». По мере того, как он наблюдает за работой, его оптимизм быстро растет - ведь у механика все выходит так легко, быстро и ловко! Поэтому, в следующий раз он снова попробует сам - и обязательно к вам вернется!


*Вместо заключения.*


Если вы не нашли себя среди вышеописанных типажей - не расстраивайтесь. Это значит только, что вы нормальный клиент, из числа тех, на которых и держится работа автосервисов. На самом деле, нормальных, вменяемых, не скандальных клиентов большинство - иначе бы все автомеханики попадали в дурдом через полгода работы. Однако запоминаются как раз наиболее яркие исключения!

----------

